# Russian Quartz. Watches and Calibers with analog display.



## -WhiteLion-

I decided to create a thread which will be dedicated to Russian quartz watches and calibers. I think what here will be convenient to show photos of their watches and to discuss the work of theirs mechanisms.

I'll start with the first Russian quartz caliber with step motor - 3050. It was developed in the second half of the 70s.

The watch with this caliber have the following functions and features:
- Regular timekeeping.
- Central second hand with a very special and interesting character of the motion.
- Quartz mechanism with unique ALL IN ONE stepper motor (without external coil).
This motor combines the rotor, magnet system with 16 miniature magnets and 4 small coils connected in series.
- Dual Day/Date calendar of instant action.
- 8 ruby jewels.
- Battery - AG13.

With this caliber in USSR were produced different watches: Poljot, Raketa, Slava, Chaika...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Slava 3050.*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Slava & Poljot 3050.*

After repair.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Chaika 3050.*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

After repair.


----------



## watch22

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

Nice assortment.

How do you repair a quartz watch? Are there only certain types of failures that can be repaired?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

*watch22*,
I have long been am engaged in the repair of digital and analog electronic (quartz) watches. I can say that it is possible to repair almost any watch. Sometimes without replacement parts, sometimes you need to replace parts. In general, almost all the same as that in the repair of usual mechanical watches. Only is added an electronic unit, which can have its malfunctions. But nothing is impossible.


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

Wasn't the Luch 3045 first in the early-1970s? I could definitely be wrong about that...


----------



## coupeborgward

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

Luch - 2361 Movement


----------



## coupeborgward

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

Luch 1956 Movement


----------



## lvt

*Re: Slava 3050.*



-WhiteLion- said:


> View attachment 7034585


That's a nice looking quartz movement, I think it's equivalent to the Swiss 1-jewel movement.

Typically Russian, simple and efficient.


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*



mroatman said:


> Wasn't the Luch 3045 first in the early-1970s? I could definitely be wrong about that...


3045 was a transistorised electromechanical movement but without quartz regulation.


----------



## coupeborgward

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

Not 100% sure about that but I think the Luch 3055 was the first quartz watch.



Chascomm said:


> 3045 was a transistorised electromechanical movement but without quartz regulation.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

I made a change in my first post. I wrote about first Russian quartz caliber with step motor. But 3055 is certainly also a quartz caliber. But with a completely different principle of work. ;-)

The watches with caliber 3050 (stepping motor) and 3055 (balance) produced about the same time, in the late 70's - early 80's. With 3050 - Poljot, Raketa, Slava, Chaika, with 3055 - Luch only. So I can not say exactly which of these calibers began produced earlier.


----------



## schnurrp

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

What about the leds? I have the one pictured below but know very little about it. It appears that it was the second led design to be produced and was produced unchanged (outside) into the early 90s. Mine is one of the later ones because the "can" (which was dated I believe) was eliminated through "modernization".

Is there any way to date these? Movement 2651? Logo?

You have to be fast to photograph the time display. In good working condition so far. Has 24 hour time display which switches to seconds if you hold the button down and calendar on the other button.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

*schnurrp*,
congratulations. Your copy is in excellent condition. 

This is Elektronika 1. This model was issued on the Pulsar plant in Moscow. Produced for a long time. I have seen specimens that were released in late 1991. Also, there were several variants of appearance.
Your instance is released in March 1989 and has a later revision of the PCB. In addition to the module 2651 was module 3051 with a similar board. The diameter of the plastic holder was more.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

I think maybe for Russian digital watches Elektronika start another thread? Because in this thread will eventually be much confusion. In this case we will have two separate threads of Russian quartz watch - with analogue display and digital display.

What do you think?


----------



## schnurrp

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*



-WhiteLion- said:


> *schnurrp*,
> congratulations. Your copy is in excellent condition.
> 
> This is Elektronika 1. This model was issued on the Pulsar plant in Moscow. Produced for a long time. I have seen specimens that were released in late 1991. Also, there were several variants of appearance.
> Your instance is released in March 1989 and has a later revision of the PCB. In addition to the module 2651 was modlule 3051 with a similar board. The diameter of the plastic holder was more.


Thank you for that information, Whitelion. So the numbers at the bottom of the battery-side movement picture, 8903, is the date of manufacture?

You have quite a collection of quartz watches and knowledge to go with it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

*schnurrp*,
you are right, _the numbers at the bottom of the battery-side movement picture, 8903, is the date of manufacture_. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I still decided to change the title of the thread. Let in this thread will be presented only quartz watch and calibers with analog display. ;-)

In addition to this thread, I created this thread about digital watches Elektronika.
Welcome, friends!


----------



## Sekondtime

-WhiteLion- said:


> I still decided to change the title of the thread. Let in this thread will be presented only quartz watch and calibers with analog display. ;-)
> 
> In addition to this thread, I created this thread about digital watches Elektronika.
> Welcome, friends!


Perhaps you may like to look at this page on my website which shows USSR quartz - mostly analogue.

https://sekondtime.wordpress.com/ussr-quartz/

Uglich - 1956, 2256, 2356
Luch - 2356, 1656 
Poljot - 2460, 1656H
Slava - 2360, 2356, 3056A

There is also another page which shows expanded diagrams of Elektronika movements.

https://sekondtime.wordpress.com/ussr-quartz/ussr-quartz-elektronika/

There is also Sergei Frolov's excellent website http://www.leningrad.su/museum/

Scroll down the opening page half way for links to numerous examples of Elektronika watches.

Sekondtime


----------



## -WhiteLion-

The second Russian quartz caliber with step motor - 3056.

The watch with this caliber have the following functions and features:
- Regular timekeeping.
- Central second hand with a very special and interesting character of the motion.
- Quartz mechanism with unique ALL IN ONE stepper motor (without external coil). This motor combines the rotor, magnet system with 16 miniature magnets and 4 small coils connected in series.
- 7 ruby jewels.
- Battery - AG12.









With this caliber in USSR also were produced different watches: Poljot, Raketa, Slava, Chaika.

One of my instance of the watch Raketa with this caliber. ;-)

*Raketa 3056.*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Poljot 3056.*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Raketa 3056.

*Before repair and recovery.









After...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Raketa 3056.

*


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*



schnurrp said:


> You have to be fast to photograph the time display.


Really fast, indeed. I don't want to admit how many attempts it took me to get this shot:


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

Here's an analog semi-quartz that recently arrived:


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*mroatman*,
In this watch is not used quartz. This electronic-mechanical Luch 3045.
It look new. Congratulations!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Raketa 3056.*

Before repair and recovery.










After...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Chaika 3056.

*Gold version. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Chaika 3056.

*Chrome version. ;-)


----------



## demag

I am so glad I found this thread. Thanks WhiteLion for the information as I recently bought a few Russian quartz watches. I have a 1956 (Luch?) which sometimes works sometimes doesn't but I think it is the battery strap loose. I think the holding screws are the wrong ones. I also bought some Raketa watches with the 3050 movement all for repair. What started this off was when I bought a Chaika Resonator like the one in your post. Listed as not working but when I picked it up it ran for a few seconds. I opened it up to find a 2828.H manual movement inside! It has been very skillfully done and runs very well but it would be nice to convert it back so I will watch this thread with interest.
Is there any difference between the 3050 movement and the 3055? How can I tell? Also how do I remove the stem from that movement?

Thanks.


----------



## coupeborgward

Demag

Have you seen this thread ?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/do-y...artz-isnt-working-then-check-tip-2616890.html

Good information when you want to replace a battery in a 1956 movement. Solved my issue



demag said:


> I am so glad I found this thread. Thanks White Lion for the information as I recently bought a few Russian quartz watches. I have a 1956 (Luch?) which sometimes works sometimes doesn't but I think it is the battery strap loose. I think the holding screws are the wrong ones. I also bought some Raketa watches with the 3050 movement all for repair. What started this off was when I bought a Chaika Resonator like the one in your post. Listed as not working but when I picked it up it ran for a few seconds. I opened it up to find a 2828.H manual movement inside! It has been very skillfully done and runs very well but it would be nice to convert it back so I will watch this thread with interest.
> Is there any difference between the 3050 movement and the 3055? How can I tell? Also how do I remove the stem from that movement?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## demag

I saw it and then lost it again! Thanks for the link coupeborgward.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*demag*,
of course, there is a difference between 3050 and 3055. 3050 - the quartz caliber with step motor. 3055 - hybrid mechanism with magneto-electrical drive of the balance wheel.

From what mechanism you need to pull out the stem, 1956?


----------



## demag

I have three old watches. I want to see if I can make one good movement, maybe two from all the parts. I want to remove the stems so I can inspect/repair the movements.























































Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*demag*,
to do this, you have 2 variants.
1. You can remove the electronic board. You will see the lever (on the photo it circled in green). Press on it and at the same time carefully pull out the transfer shaft (the stem).
2. Press on the lever through the hole in the electronic board.

Transferable shaft should be in the retracted position (normal timekeeping mode).


----------



## demag

Thankyou WhiteLion.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Slava 3056.

*Before repair and recovery (on the photo it circled in green).
*
*








After... 































*

*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

3056A - the first Russian quartz caliber with step motor with external coil. This is a revised version of the caliber 3056. Many parts are interchangeable. But not all, of course. ;-)

The watch with this caliber have the following functions and features:
- Regular timekeeping.
- Central second hand with a very special and interesting character of the motion.
- Quartz mechanism with unique ALL IN ONE stepper motor (without external coil). This motor combines the rotor, magnet system with 16 miniature magnets and 4 small coils connected in series.
- 7 ruby jewels.
- Battery - AG12.

With this caliber in USSR also were produced different watches: Poljot, Raketa, Slava, Chaika.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Slava 3056A.

*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Slava 3056A.

*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Slava 3056A.

*


----------



## kev80e

Excellent work whitelion. That slava 3056A is nice , May be tempted to buy one sometime.


----------



## watch22

-WhiteLion- said:


> *
> Slava 3056A.
> 
> *
> View attachment 7148394


I like this style. I have a red and orange one.

Is the "meatball" second hand always required for this model? I've seen one watch like this but with a straight second hand.


----------



## watch22

-WhiteLion- said:


> *
> Slava 3056A.
> 
> *
> View attachment 7230730


This model also come with a S2356 movement (I think I have one). How do they compare?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

watch22 said:


> Is the "meatball" second hand always required for this model?


Yes, the second hand should be just such. This reference design for this exterior look.



watch22 said:


> This model also come with a S2356 movement (I think I have one). How do they compare?


I have seen such a watch. I suppose that later with a similar appearance were issued watches with the caliber 2356 within.


----------



## ManOnTime

This is the only Russian quartz in my possesion, and I came to own it by accident. It was at the very bottom of a small lot of quartz watches I bought off of eBay. Most of the watches were sold as "non-working". Put fresh batteries in them, and 90% came back to life, including this one.

Luch with S2356 movement. I have absolutely no idea when it would have been produced.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Slava 3056A.

*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 16853.

*Before repair and recovery.










After...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 16853.* Rare black version.*

*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 2350* with Perpetual Calendar.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

*cjhjin*,
I have already answered the question in this thread, post # 7. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 2356.

*Before repair and recovery.









After...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 2356.

*


----------



## Shai1

-WhiteLion- said:


> *
> Luch 2356.
> 
> *
> View attachment 7406122
> 
> 
> View attachment 7406130
> 
> 
> View attachment 7406138
> 
> 
> View attachment 7406146
> 
> 
> View attachment 7406154


Wow! That is a BEAUTIFUL dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

Shai1 said:


> Wow! That is a BEAUTIFUL dial!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree , stunning.


----------



## JacobC

How in the world do you clean up those dials so well? It looks like you made brand new ones!


----------



## mroatman

Jacob Casper said:


> How in the world do you clean up those dials so well? It looks like you made brand new ones!


I doubt many of these, if any, have restored dials. Don't underestimate the power of a polished crystal


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Yes, a polished crystal greatly alter the appearance. But dials often found dirty and with defects. Because often many years the watches are stored in improper conditions. Basically it is a thorough cleaning and washing. So I work with dials too. ;-)


----------



## coupeborgward

Luch 1956 Movement

Can anyone explain how this watch works please


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 3055.
*
I returned "to life" another batch of Luches 3055. Beautiful watches.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 3055.
*More detailed photos. ;-)


----------



## ManOnTime

Beautiful!

I'd love to add one to my collection.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 2361 *(with alarm function).*

*Before repair and recovery.

























After...


----------



## coupeborgward

amazing job. Impressive


----------



## bech9

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

Great watches.


----------



## schnurrp

coupeborgward said:


> Luch 1956 Movement
> 
> Can anyone explain how this watch works please
> 
> View attachment 7449682


This watch has a conventional quartz movement (same as the Luch medical watch, see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/medical-luch-1956-movement-2828442.html) but its dial allows one to read the speed of an object which has been timed over a known distance (does the last division for you). May have a stop second function which would be helpful, I don't remember. I used to have the Raketa version of the medical watch.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tac...1.69i57j0l5.6360j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## gjugik

*Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.*

How do you repair a quartz watch? Are there only certain types of failures that can be repaired?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more recovered *Slava 3050*. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Raketa 2356.

*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Raketa 2356.

*


----------



## watch22

-WhiteLion- said:


> I decided to create a thread which will be dedicated to Russian quartz watches and calibers. I think what here will be convenient to show photos of their watches and to discuss the work of theirs mechanisms.
> 
> The watch with this caliber have the following functions and features:
> 
> - 8 ruby jewels.


I'm not a heavy collector of quartz watches so my question is pretty simple.

I've noticed that many highly regarded quartz movements have no jewels at all. For example the Miyota chrono movement in the modern Komandirskie I have coming. Yet older Soviet quartz movements have at least some jewels.

Is it less important for a movement to have jewels if it's battery powered? Or maybe these modern watches are meant to be disposable and quality/longevity doesn't matter.

I've seen Soviet watches from the 60's and 70's where the crown has been worn smooth from winding the watch for decades and decades. Watches from that era weren't build to be disposable.


----------



## SinanjuStein

watch22 said:


> I'm not a heavy collector of quartz watches so my question is pretty simple.
> 
> I've noticed that many highly regarded quartz movements have no jewels at all. For example the Miyota chrono movement in the modern Komandirskie I have coming. Yet older Soviet quartz movements have at least some jewels.
> 
> Is it less important for a movement to have jewels if it's battery powered? Or maybe these modern watches are meant to be disposable and quality/longevity doesn't matter.
> 
> I've seen Soviet watches from the 60's and 70's where the crown has been worn smooth from winding the watch for decades and decades. Watches from that era weren't build to be disposable.


Consider the following, up until the 70's some manufacturers still made very lightly jeweled or non jeweled movements that were called pin pallet (or pin lever. These movements were made to be disposable to some degree, and were as cheap as they could come by.

There weren't any pin lever movements made by Soviet/Russians and their movements were usually fully jeweled, which i could say as a mark of quality to some degree. That being said, they were also mass-produced by the millions, like the cheap pin lever movements. I have seen wear on the crown on a lot of vintage Soviet watches and a vintage Swiss watch with a worn out crown, but that's mostly attributed to the fact it's plated brass like a lot of the Russian and that plating does wear off.

Now as far as why a lot modern quartz movements aren't jeweled, they are powered via simple stepper motors and have less friction points then mechanical movements (jewels are put to reduce friction, therefore better watch accuracy) and for reasons of price. Though you can find jeweled quartz movements as well, like older King Seiko,Grand Seiko quartz and Seiko Type II quartz, Oysterquartz as examples (off the top of my head, a lot more exist)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

A few days ago I finished work on the recovery of two more *Luch 3055*. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Raketa 2356.

*


----------



## SandroLR

2 x Slava 3056A


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Raketa 2356.

*


----------



## watch22

Great watches. I was only aware of a small number of Russian quartz watches. Many fewer than you've shown.


----------



## SandroLR

Raketa 2356


----------



## schnurrp

Rakyeta 3050:


----------



## coupeborgward

Which year is that Schnurrp ?


schnurrp said:


> Rakyeta 3050:
> View attachment 7927146


----------



## schnurrp

'81 according to the passport.


----------



## coupeborgward

Looks great. Love the style of it


----------



## schnurrp

coupeborgward said:


> Looks great. Love the style of it


Thanks!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 2361.
*One more instance. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Raketa 2359* (with Moon Phase Calendar).


----------



## schnurrp

Soviet Poljot 2450:









































From '92 Poljot catalog:


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Poljot 2460.

*


----------



## Hanoi

Hello,
Here's my Luch 2350













Do you have any information about this model?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Luch 3055* with a very rare brown dial. Typically, in such external design meets a brown matte dial. And this dial is glossy, with a pearly sheen.


----------



## schnurrp

What do you think of this one, WhiteLion?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*schnurrp*,
I'll tell you that the first time I see Luch 2356 in this embodiment. Congratulations! 
The case classic slim?


----------



## schnurrp

-WhiteLion- said:


> *schnurrp*,
> I'll tell you that the first time I see Luch 2356 in this embodiment. Congratulations!
> The case classic slim?


I don't own the watch, just wondering if you had seen it before. It's available but with a pretty high price.

Looks like this soviet Sekonda that recently sold. No movement picture, unfortunately:


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*schnurrp*,
I have Luch 2356 in a similar external design. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I brought back to life few more of Luches 3055. ;-)


----------



## schnurrp

-WhiteLion- said:


> I brought back to life few more of Luches 3055. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8218042
> 
> 
> View attachment 8218018
> 
> 
> View attachment 8218026
> 
> 
> View attachment 8218034


Wonderful!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*schnurrp*,
many thanks.


----------



## watch22

Is this "ask WhiteLion a question time"?

What do you think of this watch?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*watch22*,
what interests you, in what direction need to think about this?


----------



## watch22

I bought it and it has been shipped.

Will it make a good companion for the one with the brown dial I bought from you? 

I think the brown dial is more attractive.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*watch22*,
I think that this Slava has a brown dial too. Maybe it just darker. ;-)


----------



## watch22

Was the big Slava quartz only made with a brown dial?

I'll know the color of this watch in about 3 weeks and post my own pictures.

By the way - that happened to the pictures I attached to my post?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*watch22*,
I have seen watches Slava 3050 only with brown dials. More brighter or darker. Your dial also brown. But the dark.

Your pictures displayed normally.


----------



## schnurrp

-WhiteLion- said:


> *watch22*,
> I have seen watches Slava 3050 only with brown dials. More brighter or darker. Your dial also brown. But the dark.
> 
> Your pictures displayed normally.


From '83 Slava catalog:

















Never actually seen blue dial.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*schnurrp*,
quality of pictures not very good. But as far as I could make out the text, Slava on the right side have purple dial with compaction to the center to the black.

I also have never seen the Slava 3050 with this color of dial.


----------



## schnurrp

-WhiteLion- said:


> *schnurrp*,
> quality of pictures not very good. But as far as I could make out the text, Slava on the right side have purple dial with compaction to the center to the black.
> 
> I also have never seen the glory of 3050 with this color of dial.


I tried to supply a sharper picture for better reading. Also one on the left appears gold plated which I've never seen. Does it say "gold plated" in the description?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*schnurrp*,
this is such a color on photos. Slava on the left and right have chrome plated cases. This is indicated in the description.


----------



## schnurrp

-WhiteLion- said:


> *schnurrp*,
> this is such a color on photos. Slava on the left and right have chrome plated cases. This is indicated in the description.


Thanks! I suspected so.


----------



## watch22

schnurrp said:


> Thanks! I suspected so.


Try this image - you can zoom it a lot.


----------



## schnurrp

watch22 said:


> Try this image - you can zoom it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 8225002


Much better.

Now, if I could only read Russian.....


----------



## watch22

schnurrp said:


> Much better.
> 
> Now, if I could only read Russian.....


I hope WhiteLion will help us out.

Or we can wait until I get the second quartz and I'll post a picture of that one and my brown one.


----------



## watch22

watch22 said:


> I hope WhiteLion will help us out.
> 
> Or we can wait until I get the second quartz and I'll post a picture of that one and my brown one.


I can read Ukrainian and Russian is similar - so I think I make out something like: purple transitioning to red. Which is what WhiteLion said.

Or I'm completely wrong.

The Russian is very clear in the photo so a Russian reader will have no trouble seeing it.


----------



## schnurrp

watch22 said:


> I can read Ukrainian and Russian is similar - so I think I make out something like: purple transitioning to red. Which is what WhiteLion said.
> 
> Or I'm completely wrong.
> 
> The Russian is very clear in the photo so a Russian reader will have no trouble seeing it.


Sounds like a potentially nice one!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Of course, I can help with the translation. Your want me to be translated all text or some part of it?

*watch22*,
dial from cupronickel, with silver, ..., purple color with gain of intensity toward the center to black. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I hope that my translation be understandable.

*Slava 3050/431421* (on the left).
Chrome plated case with bracelet, with complicated faceting, with the outer surface that has been treated with diamond tools and grinding.
Stainless steel back cover.
Dial minted with transverse strokes, covered lacquer dark-brown color, digitized eleven overhead signs silvery color.
Arrows variable section, nickel plated, with strip. Second hand red (I have never seen on this model second hand red, only nickel plated with white paint).

*Slava 3050/431624* (on the right).
Chrome plated case with bracelet, with complicated faceting, with the outer surface that has been treated with diamond tools and grinding.
Stainless steel back cover.
Dial from cupronickel, with silver, horizontally hatched, minted, airbrushed in purple color with gain of intensity toward the center to black.
Digitized eleven overhead signs silvery color.
Arrows flat, nickel plated, with white filling of windows.
Second hand white.


----------



## watch22

Thanks WhiteLion!

So there are at least 2 colors of this model. I've seen a few of the brown (I have one, as you know) - now a purple one. That's great.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*watch22*,
I'm not sure, but I think your second Slava with the brown dial too. Only darker.
In the photos below are two watches Slava 3050. Both watches with brown dials.


----------



## watch22

Yes, it could be dark brown. Hard to tell from the seller's picture.

That's OK - it still means 2 different dials.

I will know for sure in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Today I received to restore Luch 3055 with a very rare emerald dial. I saw this dial the first time.
After completing all work I'll show that will turn from this instance. Now it is only a set of parts. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

watch22 said:


> That's OK - it still means 2 different dials.


Oh sure, that's OK. ;-)


----------



## duffhessian1776

watch22 said:


> Is this "ask WhiteLion a question time"?
> 
> What do you think of this watch?


Love it. I have its identical twin. Brought to life and perfected by whitelion-2.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*duffhessian1776*,
many thanks. I always try to do their job as best as possible. ;-)


----------



## Sergg

Beautiful Luch 16853




















p.s. possible sale


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Well, all work on the restoration of the Luch 3055 with very rare green 3D dial completed. ;-)

So this Luch looked before.








So this Luch looks now.
























In addition, together with a green Luch I got on restore another Luch 3055 with a white dial with a pearly sheen. This Luch is now also "among the living".
























Together.


----------



## CierzoZgz

Nice green, never seen before (by me)
I have the most usual bi-tone blue, but don't runs well. The day of week start to move near 12h but it don't pass at all, so the hour hand stay blocked... 
There is a 3055's service post or video or someone have a tip about how could I to fix that issue? Never found a guide to mount-dismount the Luch 3055.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*CierzoZgz*,
in your case is impossible to give advice. Necessary to disassemble the mechanism and find the cause of the fault.
I can help you with the repair. But this watch should be at me on the "operating table". ;-)


----------



## CierzoZgz

Thank you! I'll take a look on the dial side searching for an easy solution. If I'm unsuccessfully (as expected xD) I will PM you to ask about how to do...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*CierzoZgz*,
okay, contact me. I'll try to help you.


----------



## vpn

Pardon for the necro-post, I have seen this thread only now.

A very fine selection of Soviet quartzes, Sergei. About the purple dialled Slava 3050, I used to own one. here's a picture:







​
The watch kept good time after a circuit board swap, but was quite battered, so I sold it to another collector. I remember its dial fondly, because in the beginning I thought it was just a discolouration of the original brown one, until I looked at the Slava catalogue at Slava.su. Now, I just have its brown dialled brother, waiting someday to find a specimen with a case in better conditions.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Enzo,
very nice color of the dial. I have not come across such. ;-)

While I no have the Slava 3050 with the purple dial, I have recovered one more Slava with the more prevalent brown dial. Very good instance.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Chaika 3050* in rare appearance design. I recently received this watch (seller's photos).
I will bring into operation the mechanism and will update the appearance. And I'll show you the result of my work later. ;-)


----------



## coupeborgward

still working ?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*coupeborgward*,
no, this watch does not work. The coil of the stepper motor torn. In addition, it is unknown whether the working PCB and not broken other parts of the mechanism. All will be known after the repair. ;-)


----------



## coupeborgward

-WhiteLion- said:


> *coupeborgward*,
> no, this watch does not work. The coil of the stepper motor torn. In addition, it is unknown whether the working PCB and not broken other parts of the mechanism. All will be known after the repair. ;-)


Sounds like fun. Please post pics once done.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*coupeborgward*,
why like fun? The usual thing, watch is no work. Oh sure. I will show pictures after the completion of all works.


----------



## phd

I have long been curious about the manufacture of these quartz analogue movements.

Most of them were used by several factories, and in most cases they have the factory markings on them. But I cannot believe that, for example, Raketa made their own 3056 movements - at least the electronic components would have been assembled elsewhere, surely?

So, does anyone know where these movements were manufactured? And were they delivered to Raketa (and other factories) as complete movements, or as circuits requiring only the addition of the mechanical components?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Today I finished all work on the recovery of this rare Chaika 3050. Judging by the marking on quartz (12-80), this watch was produced in late 1980 - early 1981.

In the course of work I have done the following:
1. The mechanism was disassembled, cleaned, assembled and lubricated.
2. Restored the broken coil and full operability of stepper motor (that do not always succeed).
3. Replaced quartz and broken capacitor of variable capacitance.
4. Installed contact + (it was absent in this watch).
5. Refreshed the look.

Now this Chaika looks so.


----------



## coupeborgward

Waow love your work.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*coupeborgward*,
many thanks. ;-)


----------



## coupeborgward

How did you get the dial so clean and shiny again ?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*coupeborgward*,
it is usual cleaning and polish. ;-)


----------



## coupeborgward

Alcohol based liquid?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*coupeborgward*,
no. To clear the I am using a mild detergent wich used for cleaning of LCD, monitors, etc.


----------



## mroatman

I suspect a polished or new crystal accounts for most of the difference you see. Nice dials are often hiding behind badly marred crystals: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/another-lucky-catch-mr-blurrycam-3359250.html


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*mroatman*,
situations happen different. ;-)


----------



## coupeborgward

I use polywatch for the crystal but do you use to polish the cases


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*coupeborgward*,
no, I have not to polish the cases, chrome-plated cases can not be polished. But they can be cleaned.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

A few days ago I received the Slava 3050 with this very rare purple dial. Chip earlier version in a metal case. Judging by the marking, this watch is produced in 1977. So it's a very early instance.
The watch, of course, do not work. Coil of stepper motor is torn and someone tore one side of the chip away from the circuit board. Condition of the case and dial is very good. Everything else I will restore. And after a few days I'll show you the result of my work. ;-)


----------



## phd

Will look forward to seeing the post-op pictures  I repair mechanical watches, and am also fairly au fait with electronics in general, but have little experience of repairing quartz watches. I look forward to learning from an expert.

Paul


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Paul*,
many thanks. I, as always, will do everything that in my forces.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Movement.


----------



## jetcash

-WhiteLion- said:


> Movement.
> 
> View attachment 9388658
> 
> 
> View attachment 9388666
> 
> 
> View attachment 9388674


Is there a proper name for those types of indices?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*jetcash*,
in the catalog they are called *Overhead Signs*.


----------



## Seele

-WhiteLion- said:


> *jetcash*,
> in the catalog they are called *Overhead Signs*.


WhiteLion,

No wonder it is hard to get machine translation to work when dealing with the Russian language. Normally they are called "applied indices" as they're separately made and applied to the dial surface with some sort of adhesives, but a lot of them were made by stamping, where the indices are drawn up from the dial surface; when you look at the back of the dial, there are the indentations corresponding to the raised indices. Some of these are so well done that the indices look applied until you turn the dial over.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Seele*,
I do not know what to answer. In the catalog in Russian literally is written "overhead signs" (накладные знаки), not "applied indices" (приложенные индексы). Probably there are differences in terminology in English and Russian languages. Now I know how it's called in English. Thank you.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I finished all work on the recovery of this very rare Slava 3050. 

In the course of work I have done the following:
1. The mechanism was disassembled, cleaned, assembled and lubricated. Replaced some details.
2. Restored the broken coil and full operability of stepper motor.
3. The circuit board put into the order. Replaced quartz. The chip is to set into place and soldered. It was in working condition It is very surprising.
4. Adjusted accuracy.
5. As far as possible, refreshed appearance, including case, dial, glass, arrows, etc.

Before.
























After.


----------



## mroatman

-WhiteLion- said:


> I finished all work on the recovery of this very rare Slava 3050.
> In the course of work I have done the following:
> 1. The mechanism was disassembled, cleaned, assembled and lubricated. Replaced some details.
> 2. Restored the broken coil and full operability of stepper motor.
> 3. The circuit board put into the order. Replaced quartz. The chip is to set into place and soldered. It was in working condition It is very surprising.
> 4. Adjusted accuracy.
> 5. As far as possible, refreshed appearance, including case, dial, glass, arrows, etc.
> View attachment 9414314


Amazing work as usual...!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*mroatman*,
many thanks. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Luch 3055 now "among the living".


----------



## phd

That looks great! Any "before" pictures?
Paul


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Paul*,
see photos below.


----------



## phd

Wow - that one was a mess! I presume the dial was a replacement?

P.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Paul*,
it was a joke. ;-)

In fact, I did not made photos "before". Recovered Luch was in good condition. I'm just a bit to clean the case, dial, arrows and polished glass. And, of course, I fully recover operability of mechanism.

Best regards,
Sergey.


----------



## phd

Ah - well, at least my concept of "dial restoration" is not completely out of line with reality ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Five more the recovered instances of Luch 3055.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more the recovered Chaika 3056. Black-and-white version.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more the recovered Chaika 3056. More rare black version. 

Before...
























After...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Together.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*
Poljot 2450*. *schnurrp* showed in this thread black version.









I got the white version. ;-)

Before...
























After...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

A few days ago I got for recovery this more early variant of *Raketa 3056*.

























In this watch is installed more rare and interesting circuit board. It with function of the resetting of seconds. This means, that when you move crown in normal position, the watch starts count the time exactly in one second.









Now the mechanism is completely disassembled. I will continue to work on the restoration of this instance. I hope that soon I will show a few new photos. ;-)


----------



## phd

I'll look forward to seeing that one!
Paul


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Paul*,
thanks for the support. I'm intensely working on it now.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

At the moment all the details of the mechanism were washed. Some details, that were in poor condition, were replaced. The mechanism is assembled and lubricated.

























I replaced the quartz on the circuit board and preventively soldered its elements.

















I also found sealing ring for install between case and movement. It has been lost in this watch.









And I cleaned from dirt and oxides contact plate of battery.









Now I need to put in normal condition the dial, case and other elements of exterior design. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I completed the work with the details of the external design. I hope this will significantly improve watch appearance.

On the dial in front and behind was green coating, which appeared from battery. I was able to clean it carefully.

Before...
















After...
















I cleaned bezel from dirt.

Before...








After...








I also washed the case and polished the crystal.









Beyond that I regained operability of the stepper motor. Without this this watch will never work properly.

Now I can proceed to the final assembly of this instance. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I finished the final assembly of this instance. ;-)









I recall that in such condition I got this watch.

























And after all the final. 

























All, I go drink the beer. :roll:


----------



## -WhiteLion-

"Twix" or two restored *Slava 3056A*.


----------



## phd

Very nice work indeed! Do you have any special tricks for dial-cleaning?
Paul


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Paul*,
many thanks. ;-)

I do not have any special tricks for dial cleaning. I act according to circumstances. Sometimes enough only very soft brush and blowdown, sometimes I have to use a very mild detergent.

Sergey.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I received today is another Luch 3055 for restore. This instance with integrated bracelet and in good condition. Required only clean the case and polish glass.

However, the mechanism does not work. Just a little twitch the balance.

I will restore operability of this instance, and later I will write here about the results of my work and make some photos. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

The mechanism disassembled. And I redid the circuit board (replaced transistors and quartz). IC is working. So tomorrow (rather, is already today) I will proceed to assemble and adjustment of the mechanism. This process is quite laborious. Therefore, I must gain strength and have a good rest.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Well, I finished all the work on the restore of this instance of Luch 3055. After 35 years now it is again "among the living." I hope that it life will be long and happy. 

So, before ...
































And after...


----------



## jetcash

-WhiteLion- said:


> View attachment 9650866
> 
> 
> View attachment 9650874
> 
> 
> That is an awesome looking watch.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

So, let's move on. ;-) The very rare watch *Elektronika 59* with combined indication. Some time ago I received and restored this instance. The very interesting and nice model from country that no longer exists.


----------



## phd

Very nice work!!
Paul


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Paul*,
many thanks.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Elektronika 59B*. This model is the younger brother (or sister ) of watch Elektronika 59. In this model uses another mechanism (based on the female caliber 1656A) and the LCD backlight is added. This is very rare and interesting watch too.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I got one more batch of Luches 3055 for the restore. I think that nine of the twelve instances I can restore. To restore the rest I do not have of some details of appearance.
I have to execute a lot of work. And I will gradually show the results of this process. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I decided to start my work with this instance (let's call it *№1*). The photos shows that someone had mistreated with this watch. And almost all of the details of the mechanism have been removed. This is a very interesting case for me. And I hope that I will be able to return this Luch 3055 back "to a full life". ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

While Luch *№1* preparing for the assembly and restore I completely disassembled Luch *№2*.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch *№1* restored.

Before...
















After...


----------



## Victorv

I have this lovely Paketa, i don't know if his caliber it's good or not. Anyone knows?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Victorv*,
in your Raketa is installed caliber 2356. It's quite good mechanism. Of course, if it works . ;-)


----------



## Victorv

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Victorv*,
> in your Raketa is installed caliber 2356. It's quite good mechanism. Of course, if it works . ;-)


Hi White Lion,

Thank you very much for your answer, coming from you i'm sure that will be a good mechanism. The watch works very well, i haven't noticed any lag in the two month i have.

Regards


----------



## Victorv

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Victorv*,
> in your Raketa is installed caliber 2356. It's quite good mechanism. Of course, if it works . ;-)


And another question i forgot to do. The armis of these watches came signed? I don't know if mine it's original or not


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Victorv*,
that such the armis, bezel?


----------



## Victorv

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Victorv*,
> that such the armis, bezel?


Oh sorry for my bad english, the armis in spanish is the strap.

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Victorv*,
As far as I know, this watch was being sold without the bracelet / strap. I think you should not worry about it. ;-)


----------



## Victorv

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Victorv*,
> As far as I know, this watch was being sold without the bracelet / strap. I think you should not worry about it. ;-)


Many thanks for your kind answer White Lion, It's a pleasure to talk with people like you.

Regards


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Victorv*,
I think we should far as possible to help each other. ;-)

Good luck,
Sergey.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch *№2* from this batch restored. 

Before...
























After...


----------



## jetcash

Victorv said:


> I have this lovely Paketa, i don't know if his caliber it's good or not. Anyone knows?


I have this one, too. It came with this nifty strap that doesn't fit me.

















NATO instead.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch *№3* from this batch restored. ;-)

Before...
























And after...


----------



## jetcash

-WhiteLion- said:


> View attachment 9749706
> 
> 
> View attachment 9749714
> 
> 
> View attachment 9749722
> 
> 
> View attachment 9749730
> 
> 
> View attachment 9749738


That dial is a-MAY-zing!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored Raketa 3050 with beautiful "jean" dial. 

Before...








Between...








After...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Today I received this old Sekonda quartz watch (Luch 2356) in ultra slim gold-plated case.

































Without glass
















Very nice white dial with pearl sheen and two textured goldish rings.
















The watch disassembled for restore and service.








This watch is in very good condition. However, I do have to work for refreshing of appearance. After completing all work I will show you a few new photos.

To be continued... ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I finished all the work on restore of this instance Sekonda 2356. Now this watch again work properly and it has refreshed appearance.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored *Raketa 3056*. Fairly rare design of dial. The dial and hands (hour and minute) with luminophore. Installed rare PCB with zeroing of seconds.


----------



## CierzoZgz

Hello!
What is that wheel drawn on the bakelite? The circuit manufacturer's logo?

One of the surprises that I found opening a non soviet watch. Inside a cheap watch of my grandfather with a screw-like-but-snap case back and the last letter of Greek alphabet on the dial, there is a R2356 quartz.










Is this a Raketa made 2356?

Russian made?
Chinese clone?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*CierzoZgz*,
yes, "wheel drawn on the bakelite" - this is the logo of manufacturer's of printed circuit board (PCB). This logo is found on other PCBs. For example, in this Slava 3056A also installed PCB of this manufacturer.









In your grandfather's watch really is installed quartz movement Raketa 2356. You can show the front side of this instance?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored *Slava 3056A*. In this wristwatch is installed the quartz movement 3056A with the stepper motor with external coil, beautiful white-brown split-level dial with a pearly sheen and chrome-plated metal case.


----------



## coupeborgward

That is a beauty. Very stylish 


-WhiteLion- said:


> Restored *Slava 3056A*. In this wristwatch is installed the quartz movement 3056A with the stepper motor with external coil, beautiful white-brown split-level dial with a pearly sheen and chrome-plated metal case.
> 
> View attachment 10057402


----------



## CierzoZgz

-WhiteLion- said:


> *CierzoZgz*,
> yes, "wheel drawn on the bakelite" - this is the logo of manufacturer's of printed circuit board (PCB). This logo is found on other PCBs. For example, in this Slava 3056A also installed PCB of this manufacturer.
> 
> In your grandfather's watch really is installed quartz movement Raketa 2356. You can show the front side of this instance?


Thanks! I really have not idea from where he got that watch. I will take a photo of the dial when I return home. It's a bit shaming, being a ridiculous fake haha

What a stunning Slava!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*CierzoZgz*,
take photos of this watch, please. It is interesting to me.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored one more *Slava *_*Pepsi*_. Caliber 3056A.









































*
*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored very nice *Chaika 3056*. 

Before...

































After...


----------



## CierzoZgz

-WhiteLion- said:


> *CierzoZgz*,
> take photos of this watch, please. It is interesting to me.


Well, this is the "Raketa powered"




























Any idea about its origin? Russia, China, Hong Kong? WORLD?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*CierzoZgz*,
thank you for photos. But I can not help you in solving of the riddle of this instance. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored one more *Raketa 3056. *


----------



## mroatman

CierzoZgz said:


> Well, this is the "Raketa powered"


An Omega-Raketa -- cool!



CierzoZgz said:


> Any idea about its origin? Russia, China, Hong Kong? WORLD?


Haha, let's hope it's at least this world.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

mroatman said:


> Haha, let's hope it's at least this world.


Or from a parallel world, in which Omega was buying quartz movements in the Soviet Union. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored one more *Raketa 3056. 

*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored *Poljot 2460. 

*


----------



## Rigid90sMTB

-WhiteLion- said:


> Restored one more *Slava *_*Pepsi*_. Caliber 3056A.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10071290


Wow, that's a beautiful watch |>


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored *Slava 2356. 

*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more instance from a parallel world with Luch 2356 inside.


----------



## mroatman

-WhiteLion- said:


> One more instance from a parallel world with Luch 2356 inside.


Oh boy. Can't wait to see the "after" photos on that one!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*mroatman*,
I think that this beautiful Vostok should remain as is, untouched.


----------



## Uros TSI

Here is my new catch. Great condition and full lenght bracelet. Mechanism also looks like in great condition.









RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more batch of watches Luch 3055 is restored. Despite the age, everyone now looks refreshed, feels well, strides cheerfully and, most importantly, accurately (+ - 0,2 s/day).


----------



## elsoldemayo

Beautiful! Particularly the silver and white dials.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*elsoldemayo*,
many thanks. ;-)

This silver dial is made very interesting. It is with high marks. And it is not matte. It is glossy, lacquered, mirrored... In general, to shoot with a camera all possible variants of its appearance is almost impossible.


----------



## mroatman

-WhiteLion- said:


> View attachment 12103090


----------



## elsoldemayo

If any watch is likely to weaken me resistance to buying quartz watches, that's the one!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*elsoldemayo*,
welcome to my world. ;-)


----------



## mike.s

Whitelion, PM sent. I have two Chaikas that I might want to do something with.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch 3055 from the last batch with very rare dial "chameleon" more close-up. ;-)

Before...
























After...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored one more Slava 3056. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Restored rare SLAVA BELKNAP, caliber 3056A. ;-)

The design of this watch is dedicated to the Malta summit - a summit meeting between US President George Bush Sr. and General Secretary of the CPSU Central Committee M.S. Gorbachev, which took place on December 2-3, 1989 and was of great international significance.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Some time ago I received this instance of watch Slava 3056A. The watch, of course, does not work. And in the description the seller estimated the external condition of these watches as good. 

























Well, I'll try to fix it all somehow. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Well, Slava 3056A is restored. The dial is very interesting. It is flat. But the drawing is made in such a way that is created an optical illusion of the relief surface.

Now this watch is in fully working condition and looks like this.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Next Slava 3056 is restored. 

































Accordingly I have one more Slava "twix" now. ;-)

Despite the obvious similarity, these instances have differences. The inscriptions "Slava" are made different way, different colors of frames around the inscription "quartz", different cases, different bracelets and ways of their mounting.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Some time ago I received three identical rare white matte dials for Luch 3055 from Belarus. I already have a Luch 3055 with a similar dial with a pearl sheen and with a classic color design. Therefore, after some reflections I decided to diversify my collection and to assemble three more Luch 3055, which would be identical, but would be different by the color of the second hands. In addition, I wanted this watches to look more fresh and modern.

That's what came out of this idea.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Next Luch 3055 now is restored. 

Before.
























After.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Some time ago I received this rare beautiful Slava 2360. In comparison with the calibers of 2350 or 2356, watches with a caliber 2360 are more rare. I think that I was lucky. 

So, before...
























and after. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Slava 2356 is restored. Rare external design.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Raketas twins (boys, girls or boy & girl?).


----------



## KoperViking

I Googled and searced for more information about the amazing Luch 3055 watches. Then I discovered more versions and learned more via this 25 pages. 
I also discovered the beautiful job WhiteLion is doing here, bringing historical timepieces back to life. Please, continue with that Sergey. Precision and perfection is a nice combo that I think you practice. 

Today I also discovered how much information there is about the amazing USSR / Russian watch history in general here on Watchuseek. So now I'm a fresh member and this is my first words here. 

Now I'm also exited, waiting for my first Luch 3055 with navy blue dial. It's a matte dial that I think is matching it's design, even if they all are beautiful  
Kind regards, Einar from Norway.


----------



## mroatman

KoperViking said:


> I Googled and searced for more information about the amazing Luch 3055 watches. Then I discovered more versions and learned more via this 25 pages.
> I also discovered the beautiful job WhiteLion is doing here, bringing historical timepieces back to life. Please, continue with that Sergey. Precision and perfection is a nice combo that I think you practice.
> 
> Today I also discovered how much information there is about the amazing USSR / Russian watch history in general here on Watchuseek. So now I'm a fresh member and this is my first words here.
> 
> Now I'm also exited, waiting for my first Luch 3055 with navy blue dial. It's a matte dial that I think is matching it's design, even if they all are beautiful
> Kind regards, Einar from Norway.


Welcome to the forum, Einar!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Einar*,
excellent first post. Thanks for message and the kind words. I am very glad that the number of fans of Russian watches is increasing.

Welcome! ;-)

Best regards,
Sergey.


----------



## mike.s

All I can say is that I highly recommend Sergey. I'll see his work on my two Chaikas in 2 weeks when I get back to Ukraine and pick them up, but the pics I've seen, I'm certain that I'll be a very happy camper, especially given amount of work and attention to detail that he has shown in bringing them back to life. Once I'm back home, I should be able to post some pics and a little review, too. 

And communicating with Sergey this summer... all I can say that he's certainly a great asset to F10 community and a pleasure to talk to and deal with. Rare and, as such, very much appreciated.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Mike*,
many thanks for the kind words. For me, every restored instance is one more rescued watch soul. And as long as I have the opportunity, I will do it.

I think that each of us in varying degrees, contribute to F10 community. And let it be. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I restored two more twins. 

It's two instances of watches Slava with movement 3056 and with interesting and rare "wicker" dials of two different color versions.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more restored "Twix". Raketa 2356. ;-)


----------



## bacsvest

*Luch 3055
*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

The inscription on the poster from the message above:
«*The accuracy of watches "Luch" is always on the height*».

Interesting moment. To date, I have restored more than 100 instances of watch Luch 3055. 

A few more restored watches of this legendary model, which and after more than 35 years go stably and accurately (retrospective of some my past works). ;-)


----------



## mroatman

-WhiteLion- said:


> I restored two more twins.
> It's two instances of watches Slava with movement 3056 and with interesting and rare "wicker" dials of two different color versions.





-WhiteLion- said:


> One more restored "Twix". Raketa 2356.


If either of the Slavas or Raketas are available for sale, please let me know ;-)


----------



## mike.s

What's that, Dash, an anti-Chaika bias?


----------



## bacsvest

*And this is my **Luch 3055*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

By the way, about Chaika. Just recently, I finished all the works with this sweet couple 3050.


----------



## Sansoni7

My Slava....a gift from my sun. Tks guy


----------



## bacsvest

*My Luch 3055*


----------



## mike.s

I finally got to see my two Chaika blue bricks that Sergei re-did for me (they were waiting in Kiev and I just landed here yesterday). Very, very impressive, especially knowing what it took to get one of them working. And he even included a period-correct bracelet for one of them free of charge. 

I'll have my GF take pics when I get home to Boston. I'm not very easily impressed. But, damn... and wow!

Thanks, Sergey!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Mike*,
many thanks for the message and the kind words. I'm even a little embarrassed.
I'm very glad that your two Chaika after the "reboot" and refresh are now again among the "living". And I'm very glad that you are pleased. ;-)

Thanks again.
Sergey.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

In last time I restored and returned "to life" a few rare electronic-mechanical watches Luch 3045. This movement without quartz. But I think in this thread it will not look like offtopic. 

Luch 3045 in gold-plated case.








































Very rare Luch 3045 in chrome-plated case.
























Group photos for memory. ;-)


----------



## mroatman

Wow! That's the highest number of 3045's I've seen in one place before. The blue is particularly nice 😍


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Thank you Dash.
Yes, blue Luch is very nice. Unfortunately, I can not show all it's beauty in the photos.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I received and restored another rather rare Luch 3055 BAM. The design of this instance is devoted to the settlement and railway station "Kichera" (КИЧЕРА) of the East Siberian Railway on the Baikal-Amur Mainline.

On the back cover there is an inscription: "All-Union strike detachment named after the XVIII Congress of the All-Union Leninist Communist Union of Youth (ВЛКСМ) 1978-1982".


----------



## do_checkdate

I have a question, quartz comrades! I purchased a boxed nearly-mint 3056a a little while. Nearly-mint in the sense that it had sadly been left in storage for 20+ years with it's original Soviet battery cell in place. Thankfully the leak didn't damage anything visible so I'm just going to replace the movement and not worry about authenticity. My question is how do I remove the crown? Schnurrp's gallery of a 3056a service isn't exactly clear on this and I don't want to damage my replacement movement!


----------



## steve_AU

Can I ask a potentially stupid question? Were these quartz calibers made "in house" or for instance 3056 caliber used in different watches: Poljot, Raketa, Slava, Chaika. Were they all churned out in a single factory and put into the different watches. Just like the swiss do with Rhonda movements?

Also there are so many beautiful Russian Quartz watches I had no idea, this thread has opened my eyes. So what would be some good tips to look out for if I wanted to add a Russian quartz to my armory? Are those Slava Divers waterproof, like could I take it scuba diving?

Ah I shouldn't have WUS and ebay web sites open at the same time, especially at work ;-)


----------



## Uros TSI

Today's catch.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

-WhiteLion- said:


> I received and restored another rather rare Luch 3055 BAM. The design of this instance is devoted to the settlement and railway station "Kichera" (КИЧЕРА) of the East Siberian Railway on the Baikal-Amur Mainline.
> 
> On the back cover there is an inscription: "All-Union strike detachment named after the XVIII Congress of the All-Union Leninist Communist Union of Youth (ВЛКСМ) 1978-1982".
> 
> View attachment 12725481
> 
> 
> View attachment 12725483
> 
> 
> View attachment 12725485
> 
> 
> View attachment 12725487


Not sure how I missed this. Fantastic watch whitelion. I'm still searching for one.


----------



## Clay Bergen

I'm not sure if this has been shared, (as I wasn't up to going through ALL of the 272 previous posts) but here is my Poljot quartz movement with analogue hands. I just popped a simple watch battery in the other day and it's keeping pretty good time. Can someone tell me what sort of movement I'm looking at, and approximately when it might have been produced?















Thanks as always for interesting and informative threads.

Clay


----------



## Sekondtime

Clay Bergen said:


> I'm not sure if this has been shared, (as I wasn't up to going through ALL of the 272 previous posts) but here is my Poljot quartz movement with analogue hands. I just popped a simple watch battery in the other day and it's keeping pretty good time. Can someone tell me what sort of movement I'm looking at, and approximately when it might have been produced?
> 
> View attachment 12912951
> View attachment 12912955
> 
> 
> Thanks as always for interesting and informative threads.
> 
> Clay


It is a Poljot 3056 Quartz movement. This same movement was used by Uglich Watch Factory in Chaikas, Petrodvorets Watch Factory in Raketa and also 2nd Moscow Watch Factory in Slavas.

There is an interesting post here about the 3056A which was derived from the 3056. The post goes into some detail about the movement and its evolution and mentions the production period.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chaika-3056a-evolution-species-874910.html

Sekondtime


----------



## Clay Bergen

Thanks so much. I appreciate it!


----------



## Clay Bergen

I cracked the case again and looked, just for fun. You are, of course, correct. I believe the movement is Soviet?? How do you tell the actual age of the movement and/or watch? Is that printed somewhere on the movement or caseback? Thanks for this cool thread.


----------



## Sekondtime

Clay Bergen said:


> I cracked the case again and looked, just for fun. You are, of course, correct. I believe the movement is Soviet?? How do you tell the actual age of the movement and/or watch? Is that printed somewhere on the movement or caseback? Thanks for this cool thread.


For Soviet watches, you can use a combination of indicators to tell when a watch was produced. There is no definitive way such as a printed date or date code as was used by Timex for example or the week/Year stamp on Ruhla calibre 24s which are one of the most accurate date indicators I have seen.

For Soviet watches you use a combination of the following:

Does it have Made in USSR or USSR on the dial in either latin script or cyrillic - this denotes pre 1991.
The case design and dial design are two other indicators which used in conjunction with the many diverse catalogues which have been scanned by forum members and made available; can help you pin down more or less within a couple of years when a particular watch was likely to have been produced.

There are some models which are harder to date due to the fact that they have a design which was produced over a longer period. This is where you can use particular features of the movement to help narrow it down.

There were some movements made in the 1940s and 1950s which do have a Quarter and Year stamp on the movement which is very useful! But by the late 1950s, they ceased to date stamp them.

Sekondtime


----------



## Clay Bergen

Thanks for the neat and thorough information. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Today I received this Slava 3056 with a rather interesting and rare dial. I'll try to return this watch back to life. I also hope that this Slava will look a little better than it looks now. ;-)


----------



## Clay Bergen

Incidentally, I am missing a screw to hold down the retaining clip. Any idea where I can pick one of those up? It's in my pictures above with the Poljot brown faced dial.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Finally, I finished all the works to repair and restore this Slava 3056.

So, before and after. ;-)


----------



## haha

Great job. Love those before and after pics !
May I ask how you cleaned the dial ?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*haha*,
many thanks.

In this instance I did not clean the dial. The main cleaning works was done with elements of external design (case, bracelet, crystal).


----------



## haha

My bad. The cleaning of the other parts was obvious, but i thought the dial had also been through it. I guess the scratched and dirty crystal made it seem that way.
I was asking because i have several dials that would enjoy a little cleaning work but i'm always afraid of making things worse.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*haha*,
yes, the scratched and dirty crystal very much spoils appearance. In this situation helps cleaning and polishing of the crystal.

As for the cleaning of the dial, it all depends on the condition of the particular dial. One dial can be purified very well, but nothing can be done with the other.


----------



## Clay Bergen

-WhiteLion- said:


> Finally, I finished all the works to repair and restore this Slava 3056.
> 
> So, before and after. ;-)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, very nice. That cleaned up great. I'm sure it will be a nice timepiece for many years to come.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Nothing special. Just a pair of restored guys. Rare quartz alarm clocks Slava 57208.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

A small addition to my collection. 

Today I got this watch as a greeting from the early 1990s of the last century, as one of the last messages and reminders of the once great and powerful country in which I was born and grew up - USSR.

By all signs this Luch 2356 was not in use. There are only small traces of careless storage. Inside was installed battery, which was made in august 1991.

The case has fairly large dimensions: 39 (without crown) x 41 x 7 mm.

I have two more Luch 2356 in such case. Black and white. Perhaps later I will also show them here.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Also "Black or white" (Michael Jackson's song).


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Luch 3055 is restored and returned to life. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

This Poljot 3056 now began a second life. ;-)
Bonus from the seller - on the case gold-plated ring for Chaika 3056/3056A gold version. 

So, before.
























After.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Poljot 3056 now "among the living". 

Before and after.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Some time ago I bought the watch Slava 3056 with a rather interesting dial. At least I have not seen such a dial before.

Here is one of the seller's photos.








Now after all the works are finished this watch looks like this.
So, before & after.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

A pair of watches Chaika 3056 is restored. 

Chrome version.
























Gold version.
























Together.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

The restoration of this Poljot 3050 was quite difficult. But now all behind. And now I can show what came out of it.

Before & after. ;-)


----------



## mroatman

-WhiteLion- said:


> The restoration of this Poljot 3050 was quite difficult. But now all behind. And now I can show what came out of it.
> 
> Before & after. ;-)


Love the textured dial and crown placement. Amazing restoration as always. You are the man!


----------



## Watchdog64

Hello Russian quartz lovers!
I want to show you my Luch 3055 witch i just got back from overhaul from whitelion,it is a fabulous wach that he broght back to life!i thank you for your fantastic work!and i highly rekomend him to all that have problem with russian quartz watches for his good communicationand exelent work!it is a marvelous watch witch comes in about 20 different dials and after whitelions work it goes within 0,2 sec/day and i think thats super good!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Watchdog64*,
I was glad to help. This is especial watch. Let this Luch pleases you for a long time. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

After restore. Next Slava 3056A. ;-)

















View attachment 14171009


----------



## -WhiteLion-

My latest purchase is *Slava 3056*. This watch is new, with a box and a passport. Judging by the inscription, this watch was presented for a birthday in February 1981, that is more than 38 years ago.

The inscription says: "To beloved friend Vasya in honor of the 50th anniversary from the Shvets family. 20.02.1981"

Of course, I will be have to work with the mechanism. For so many years of inactivity, all moving parts move poorly. With an effort, I was able to crank the rotor of the stepper motor. But this is all the little things. I will do everything, everything will work as it should.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Lovely watches, Sergey!

I have some impression (I may not be right) that Soviet quartz watches are less common than mechanical ones, maybe because of later and not so mass production?


----------



## Watchdog64

Today i got 3 new Luch 3055 from the great Whitelion!i thank him from all my heart for his help with my Luches in my collection,and it is 9 lovley ones now and thanks to Sergey they run as good as they look!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*SunnyOrange*,
many thanks.

Yes, you are right. I think this is due to the fact that the history of Soviet mechanical watches began in the 30s of the last century. And the history of Soviet quartz watches began in the middle, second half of the 70s. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Watchdog64 said:


> View attachment 14483315


*Bengt*,
I am very glad that you finally received the package. I am very glad that the watch arrived at you safe and sound. And I'm very glad that you like them. ;-)

Full synchronization of all watches is very impressive. Plus great emotional photos! Well done! 

Best regards,
Sergey.


----------



## Watchdog64

Thanks Sergey,and i am so glad you liked the photos of the watches you have done such wonderful work with!
Beo 🙂


----------



## SunnyOrange

-WhiteLion- said:


> *
> Luch 16853.* Rare black version.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 7294890
> 
> 
> View attachment 7294898
> 
> 
> View attachment 7294906
> 
> 
> View attachment 7294914


Incredible... And also the one with 'Luch' on whole dial, I haven't seen these ones before!

P.S. I finally had time to go through whole thread, and many likes were given, I hope I didn't overdo it! ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*SunnyOrange*,
many thanks. I hope you were not bored. ;-)


----------



## cottontop

I have many mechanical hand wind Russian watches. This Luch is my only Russian quartz. I bought it almost 20 years ago and only wore it occasionally. I don't know what movement it has or anything else about its' inner workings. It takes a Duracell 371 battery. I just recently installed a new battery and it works great. I really do like this watch.
Joe


----------



## vintorez

I've had a Luch 3055 on my wishlist for a while, but I'm not sure how practical it is for every day use. Is the movement too fragile?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*cottontop*,
thanks for sharing. This is a good, reliable Luch with 2356 inside. ;-)

*vintorez*,
3055 is a normal mechanism. Of great importance here is whether it was properly serviced. I am sure that for so many years any instance can have a whole set of different sores. Therefore, the most important issue is repair and maintenance.

Unfortunately, I do not wear 3055. I only repair / restore them. But about daily use, you can ask question *Watchdog64*. I know that he wears his 3055.


----------



## cottontop

WhiteLion, thanks so much for the info.
Joe


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Joe, it's my pleasure. ;-)

Good luck,
Sergey.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Slava 3056A after repair / restore. ;-)

I don't remember if I wrote about it, but this watch uses a modernized (compared to 3056) quartz movement with an external coil. Reduced power consumption (battery life is 2 years). Implemented power-safe mode. In addition to this 7 ruby jewels and beautiful black two-level dial.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Another sweet couple 3050. ;-)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

-WhiteLion- said:


> In this watch is installed more rare and interesting circuit board. It with function of the resetting of seconds. This means, that when you move crown in normal position, the watch starts count the time exactly in one second.
> 
> View attachment 9533074


Can I ask someone who knows-- How do you take the crown out of this movement?

I got a 1989 "Seasick Summit" commemorative watch. It works great, but the case is very dirty and needs cleaning. I gotta take out the movement but can't figure out how to remove the crown.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Odessa200

Seasick? Really? This bet the translation is not accurate😄. Can you post a photo of the watch?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Odessa200 said:


> Seasick? Really? This bet the translation is not accurate?. Can you post a photo of the watch?


It was the Malta summit, and it got the nickname "Seasick Summit"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malta_Summit

The watch is here..

I still need to get the crown & stem out. Any ideas???


----------



## Odessa200

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seasick? Really? This bet the translation is not accurate?. Can you post a photo of the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Malta summit, and it got the nickname "Seasick Summit"
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malta_Summit
> 
> The watch is here..
> 
> I still need to get the crown & stem out. Any ideas???
> 
> View attachment 14581715
> 
> 
> View attachment 14581717
Click to expand...

Interesting. Never new that nickname. Wait for WhileLion to opine. My guess is you need to lift up the spring that overlaps the stem. But this is just a guess based on the photo. Wait for someone to opine who knows for sure.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Ok I figured it out...

With the crown in, you put a pin, or one end of a tweezers, thru this hole and slide the metal lever the direction the toothpick is pointing.









Courtesy of about half a dozen Russian watch forum translations, reading in between the lines and seeing another 6 photos.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Quite a long time has passed since the last message. This is probably wrong. In general, I will update this topic a little. 

A few watches Luch 3055 with a gray embossed dial, repaired and restored in recent times.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Some time ago, I came across on one more Luch 3055 with a rare green dial. I have already repaired same Luch for comrade from Ukraine. But this time I myself became the owner of such 3055, because I managed to buy this instance. 

This watch of the first revision and has some design features of the external design and mechanism.

Here are some photos after repair / restore.


----------



## Odessa200

Nice! How do you keep your watches? With batteries or not? Running or stopped? Thanks


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Must admit to being curious to hear the answer, my few are normally kept with battery, stopped and 'switched on' once or twice a month, but would like to hear how more experienced people keep theirs


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Odessa200*,
I will try to answer your question simply. I have quite a lot watches in the collection. Therefore, I divided them into two groups. I keep the watches from the "favorite" group (there are not many of them and I wear them periodically) with batteries. The rest of the watches I store without batteries.


----------



## Dodgydruid

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Re: Chaika & Raketa 3050.
> 
> watch22*,
> I have long been am engaged in the repair of digital and analog electronic (quartz) watches. I can say that it is possible to repair almost any watch. Sometimes without replacement parts, sometimes you need to replace parts. In general, almost all the same as that in the repair of usual mechanical watches. Only is added an electronic unit, which can have its malfunctions. But nothing is impossible.


How do you go about repairing the broken pivots on the driven main gear shaft? Both my 3050 and 3056 big square's have flopping about gear from the stepper motor, both have nice pulsing steppers but the gear wheel isn't held in place against it due to the tiny pivots either end missing?

I also have a couple 3056A's non battery damaged but I can't seem to find out why or where its going wrong, nothing seems to get to the stepper on those two and wondered if you have any tips where to aim myself as I do like Slava quartz.

My sole working one is the awesome subbie-a-like big red star on the white dial with the white and red bezel insert, that is such a beauty and insanely accurate.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Dodgydruid*,
broken / damaged parts of the mechanism must be replaced with serviceable ones. I do not know any other way to bring the mechanism into working condition. 

As for 3056A, I did not quite understand your question. But, most likely, for your Slava it is necessary to carry out diagnostics.

As for the "big red star", the best way to show off is to display this watch here.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch 3055 of the first revision. Three variants of external design. Very beautiful watches (at least, it seems so to me).


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Another Slava 3056 with embossed dial. But this time the dial is black. It was a non-working watch with a nondescript appearance.
















Now this Slava started a new life and feels good.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Slava 3056 with black two-level dial after repair / restore.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more rare 3045 after repair / restore. 

Before.









After.









Gift inscription.








"To dear Anatoly Nikolaevich on the day of the 40th anniversary from friends from the department."


----------



## Dodgydruid

-WhiteLion- said:


> Luch 3055 of the first revision. Three variants of external design. Very beautiful watches (at least, it seems so to me).
> View attachment 15358154
> View attachment 15358155
> View attachment 15358156


I bought a basket of quartz with the selfsame style as your blue one there, looking forward to it as its a hybrid and a pretty uncommon movement type too.










The big squares will likely end up as parts pieces, I have no idea what is inside the Chaika pocket watches.

Am wearing my Slava 3050 tank tonite as I just love the brutal in yer face of its heavy everything, you can imagine a Gdansk ship builder having one of these old boilers and I am keen to buy a Sekonda branded version to match my Slava automatic tank and an incoming Sekonda automatic on the same case/bracelet.










Sadly "big red star" died the other nite, noticing a black goo on my wrist I saw this gunge coming out of the caseback lug channel, opening it up revealed a morass of black nastiness and despite being ultra careful, I think I broke the coil wire as the plastic end of the white bit was also gooey and liquified. On opening too was a strong ammonia sort of smell which wasn't there last week changing the battery so I suspect the battery spooged somewhere in there unbeknown to me and sat there destabilising the O ring and coil carrier.

I sat watching Ratfaced Git's video's on Youtube today addressing the 2356 "big red star" in full stripdown and assembly, its weird as mine is a 3056A, not a problem as that one will shine again and one of the standard Slava's I have has a 2356 in so not the end of the world to transplant the correct movement into big red.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Dodgydruid*,

All the watches that you showed and which you told about, can be returned to a full life. 
For Slava "big red star" movement 3056A is more native (initial). Version with 2356 appeared much later. Yes, most likely you damaged the coil during autopsy. But, of course, I would not change the mechanism entirely, but I would repair / restore the "native" one.
The black substantia is a native rubber gasket. On the "Slava" watches of those years, this is found almost everywhere.

A pair of my Slava 3050 in the version with a purple dial.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo what a pair of beauties you have there 

I have planned this evening as daughter is out at work to pull out my little box of Soviet quartz donor's and see about transplanting the coil and at least now the big red star is cleaned with a better quality O ring in.

Just nabbed this old beastie for £6 running...



















Only thing missing seems to be the battery brace, heck I could prob make one out of a piece of brass and some tinsnips.

So what I will do is tackle the ones that seem to be failed due to the circuit side of things, I know the white and green Poljot 3050 big square has a damaged driven wheel shaft but that has a beautiful working stepper on it, I am hoping the 3050 in the set of five has an undamaged shaft and I can then get that one back into working. The Poljot big square with the 56A seems to have a circuit issue and does need a total stripdown and clean as very grubby.

I do have a very nice silver based conductive paint/glue I use for repairing fine traces on electronics damaged by corrosion and I have for SMD work and many legs chips a ultra fine "crows foot" soldering tip which is bloody good at tiny soldering operations and have found before with electronics that something as a simple reflow can kick something back into life with some fresh solder.

Of the round Slava, I want to revive the petrol blue dialed one with the red markings as very nice looking dial and the bullseye pepsi which was partially stripped on arrival and have taken down to leaving the gear train in as the dial side is immaculate. Both those have their original "tank" bracelets in very good condition.

I have become quite enamoured of the Soviet quartz pieces, I rebuilt a Seiko A904 digital watch and it was quite boring in needing the zebra strips simply cleaning and a new polariser, compared to the Soviet's hard and tough movements it was just so meh, I also invested in some quality AG13's buying in 20 saving me having to bend the battery brace to take the AG12's I have here lol

What drew me to the 56A big square is it is the black and mint green colour scheme seen on black dialled 3133's.


----------



## Dodgydruid

So the five turned up today...

Step forward 3050 Poljot is it? aka watch no 1 in the bundle.










Crystal is dirty, case a little pitted and tired but rodico'd the jewel, dropped a drop of the slippery stuff on the jewel, dab behind the ears on the stepper/driven gear and a dab behind the ears on the keyless and it is working perfectly with a fresh AG13 in there... holding very good time too, I paid £12 delivered for the lot.

The Luch hybrid has little bits of stuff all over the balance wheel so I suspect this one has been fiddled with, the case, dial etc are very good, will take some foto's when get the chance.

The 3056A big square like the above, the coil is missing so will dig that out off one of the scrappers.

Now the two Chaika pocket watches were different, same cases, dials etc the silver one has a movement like the Sekonda Remex from Hong Kong in the period they were scrabbling for quartz movements when the Soviet collapsed, the other is a Miyota 2035 which works and is all complete but has a battery contact issue, I have a tub full of 2035's and 2115 Miyota's I harvested from job lots but the brass Chaika will be fully functional soon.

What a result though on that 3050? I could transplant it into the very clean 3050 Poljot I got here with the knackered driven wheel but for now I am repairing the bracelet it will sit on and will up a foto of it all laters


----------



## Dodgydruid

Now on wrist after a cursory polish of crystal and case...


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Another pair of Chaika watches found a new life. 

Typically, these watches are equipped with the 3056 movement. But inside of these instances is installed movement 3056A. This is a more rare variant of movement for this model's watches.


----------



## Dodgydruid

-WhiteLion- said:


> Another pair of Chaika watches found a new life.
> 
> Typically, these watches are equipped with the 3056 movement. But inside of these instances is installed movement 3056A. This is a more rare variant of movement for this model's watches.
> View attachment 15376237
> View attachment 15376238
> View attachment 15376239
> View attachment 15376240


Wished my one looked so sweet hehe, after my success with its 3050 cousin this week, I have the Chaika on the deck as I go through the 3056A Slava's for a good coil.










I notice the second hand difference on mine to yours, strange as my Poljot all black with the mint lume has the box on a stick second hand with red paint fill.

Have found both the Slava tank quartz and the 3050 do not like being put face down, dunno why it did that but there is little lateral play on the driven wheel and I lubricate that bridge jewel/jewels as a matter of course.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Dodgydruid*,
I often have to work with watches in a similar condition. So, you didn't surprise me at all with this Chaika. 


































Your Chaika has a non-native second hand.

Yes, without proper and full maintenance, the 3050/3056 mechanisms can stop in some positions or stop just like that, for no apparent reason.


----------



## Dodgydruid

The transformations or before and after on them two is astonishing, better than factory fresh 

Are the squares stainless steel or chromed brass do you know as I want to polish the 3050 and if its chromed brass I can only really go at it with a mild metal polish but if SS I can give it a good go on the scotchbrites and then onto the polish soaps and cotton wheel, none of them seem to have pitting from mangunge.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Dodgydruid*,
these squares made of chrome-plated brass. So, you are unlikely to be able to significantly improve the appearance.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Small replenishment. Restored another Luch 2356.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I took hold of another Slava tank quartz and finally a Chaika "big blue" today, clean inside but not sure if working as yet. Was very surprised at the size of the Chaika, they weren't joking when they made that monster piece


----------



## -WhiteLion-

In the USSR, they never joked about size. 

Of late I brought back to new life three of these Chaika and three of these Slava with a caliber 3050.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I love wearing my Slava tank quartz, it just ticks every box for me in looks, heft and size as you feel like you are wearing a watch and as I joke with people about it the only types of watches that can double up as a knuckleduster 

Have three of the tanks, the second one I got last week the case and crystal are like new and the bracelet is less loose so going to put the good working movement from my first one into that and means I have one in very good condition. 2nd one actually works, well the electronic side of it does as the seconds work fine but hours and minutes aren't working but I do have several 3050's to draw parts from now.

I do love that big blue, no mess or fuss just a great big blue hunk o' watch, am quite the fan of Chaika stuff as nearly all their pieces have interesting designs and am kicking myself not grabbing the grey version of the big blue the seller had as never seen one in grey. Quite funny in I have the ladies "little blue" mechanical but Sekonda branded so actually have a "his and hers" set going on there 

Did the tank quartz ever get Sekonda branding do you know? I have not seen a Sekonda in Soviet quartz and wondered if they do exist.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Dodgydruid*,
It is good that you are participating in the bustle of the watches. It's very good hobby. 

I was born and raised in the USSR. And the appearance of many watches is native to me since childhood. Therefore, in many cases, I cannot objectively assess the design of Soviet watches.

The quartz Slava 3050 with the Sekonda brand did not come across to me. But other Soviet quartz watches under this brand exist. Elektronika, Luch, Raketa...


----------



## Dodgydruid

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Dodgydruid*,
> It is good that you are participating in the bustle of the watches. It's very good hobby.
> 
> I was born and raised in the USSR. And the appearance of many watches is native to me since childhood. Therefore, in many cases, I cannot objectively assess the design of Soviet watches.
> 
> The quartz Slava 3050 with the Sekonda brand did not come across to me. But other Soviet quartz watches under this brand exist. Elektronika, Luch, Raketa...


Our watches were by and large simple round or square devices with little flair or embellishment to make them stand out from the crowd. Today's big heavy chronographs and alarms built into a watch head that a generation ago would have shunned are but a recent thing when watches were praised for the exquisite skill of making such small mechanisms packing them into the tiniest of cases.

I would imagine that the Soviet lot was somewhat grim in places and I think a lot of effort was put in to brighten up things like watches, the bold colours and unusual shapes like the Vostok star shaped case, the TiN plating on Vostoks and the jaunty messages for the Soviet people are pretty cool. I cannot envision any British watch doing that or American or Japanese.

It is testament to the rugged toughness of the Russian that they got through those times as they did, queues for food, waiting lists for a motorcycle or even longer for a car if you were allowed one, tenement buildings striding across the horizon and the insane 5 year plans that promised wealth and prosperity for the Soviet citizen but in reality delivered chaos and shortages because some bungling civil servant sometimes part of some very complex chains got it wrong.

I do want to visit Russia before I die, it is my no 1 on my bucket list to go visit my brother's wife's family in Ekaterinaberg, my sister in law's father remembers when Ekaterinaberg was a very strictly controlled closed city with the only people allowed in or out had to get permission from the secret police and have a very good reason why they are visiting. I want to also explore the Russian railways and visit some of these fabled bazaars or markets where anything can be bought and maybe pick up a nice UAZ van and a Vyatka chucked in the back and drive it back to Britain.

If it weren't for my myriad medical problems I probably would have moved to Russia years ago, got a job on the railways and bought a small plot of land and built my own house and filled it with cars, cats and stuff but medical issues abound so that would be a pipe dream unless I won the lottery or something.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Dodgydruid*,
I can say from myself, the USSR was a wonderful country, like all countries, with its own shortcomings and advantages. I now live in one of these former closed cities in the USSR - Dnepropetrovsk. And nothing wrong has never been here. The USSR was not a stronghold of evil, chaos and devastation, as many are now trying to present. Evil, chaos and devastation are precisely "the achievements" of the new government. And if now I had such an opportunity, I would take my family to a normal country. For example, to the UK. But this is impossible. Okay, all this is a separate topic and not for this forum. Here we are talking about watches. 

Lo, I brought the rather rare Raketa 2350 back to life. 

Before.

























After.


----------



## TJ19

Some really unique Russian diver’s!


----------



## Victorv

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Dodgydruid*,
> I can say from myself, the USSR was a wonderful country, like all countries, with its own shortcomings and advantages. I now live in one of these former closed cities in the USSR - Dnepropetrovsk. And nothing wrong has never been here. The USSR was not a stronghold of evil, chaos and devastation, as many are now trying to present. Evil, chaos and devastation are precisely "the achievements" of the new government. And if now I had such an opportunity, I would take my family to a normal country. For example, to the UK. But this is impossible. Okay, all this is a separate topic and not for this forum. Here we are talking about watches.
> 
> Lo, I brought the rather rare Raketa 2350 back to life.
> 
> Before.
> View attachment 15586452
> 
> View attachment 15586456
> 
> View attachment 15586465
> 
> 
> After.
> View attachment 15586467
> 
> View attachment 15586468
> 
> View attachment 15586470


You have restored a super nice and uncommon Raketa. Looks so nice


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Victor*,
OK, it's all right. Let's not talk about sad things. 

Yes, this is an unusual and rather rare Raketa. Therefore, I myself was wondering how it would look after restore.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I do like the Raketa, I haven't seen that model on my daily ebay searches so much be an uncommon one.

As for the other thing, our respective governments told us the "enemy" hated us, wanted to overrun us and enslave us and so I believed until they showed us pictures and films in the army of Soviet folk just trying to survive, live and have a family and we found that in reality the "enemy" was never an enemy just another bunch of human beings being told scary stories about us about how we hated them, how we wanted to force our way of life on them.

Quite a sobering moment when you realise you have been purposefully misled by your own side for their ideological purposes. As for today's Russian government, it was born out of need and desperation and the need for someone willing to take Russia through these perilous times, I think Putin is an absolute genius in many ways but as seems common with such people, about as straight as a corkscrew.


----------



## Victorv

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Victor*,
> OK, it's all right. Let's not talk about sad things.
> 
> Yes, this is an unusual and rather rare Raketa. Therefore, I myself was wondering how it would look after restore.


Yes, you're right, this is not the place to talk about sad things. If you don't mind i'm going to edit my previous post, because this is a super good and interesting thread


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Another small addition to the collection. Restored two more rare quartz watches Raketa. This time caliber 2360.


----------



## Chascomm

-WhiteLion- said:


> View attachment 15586467
> 
> View attachment 15586468
> 
> View attachment 15586470


I am surprised that this remarkable design has never been revived by Raketa, or anybody else, or even been suggested for a forum project.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Another completed project. Repaired rare Chaika 2964A Ana-Digi. This watch had a lot of sores. Therefore, the repair was difficult. I'm glad that now everything is over.


----------



## Chascomm

I didn't know Chaika did ana-digi. I only recall seeing Luch and Poljot until now.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Chascomm*,
There are also Elektronika and Pobeda.


----------



## Bsw_sc

-WhiteLion- said:


> Another small addition to the collection. Restored two more rare quartz watches Raketa. This time caliber 2360.
> 
> View attachment 15587361


I need one of these ! ^ Haven't seen one for sale


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Bsw_sc*,
These are quite rare models. And on sale are rare.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Slava Pepsi. Two more restored watches.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

After repair / restore.

Slava USSR!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

After repair / restore.

New life of old good Slava 3050.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

New life of the old quartz Raketa.


----------



## jimzilla

Hello -WhiteLion- I must say you have a impressive collection of electronic watches. I myself have purchased my first one and I would like to know what kind of battery it takes, I do have some.... MaxellSR626SW-377 1.55 Volt but I don't know if they would work? also if you have any tip's, do's and don'ts and may be a little history it would be much appreciated, thank you sir, James.


----------



## Chascomm

SR626SW (6.8x2.6mm) is suitable for small generic modern quartz movements. For your 3056 I think you will need a SR43W (Swiss 386, generic AG12 or LR43, 11.6x4.2mm)


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you Chascomm for the information. I haven't got the watch yet but I would like to have battery's
on hand for when it gets here, best regards sir, James.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*jimzilla*,
сongratulations on the new thing!  This is a good Poljot 3056 in excellent condition. But I was late with an answer and *Chascomm* already answered for me. 

However, I recommend servicing the movement if this watch has not been used for a long time. Otherwise, there may be problems with the work of the mechanism.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I would welcome some thoughts on my Slava tank 3050 which I have spent some time trying to sort out, it loses quite a few mins in the day but its not stoppage as I put my camera onto it to watch it over some hours and it didn't stop but did lose a few mins.

So far I have deoxit'd it, soaked the electricals in circuit board cleaner, reflowed the solder joints and still its losing mins so the only thing I can't check is the stepper motor, is there any way to service these?

I have another Slava tank quartz I swapped the circuit board from into this one and its still losing the same amount of mins in a day, I see there is a little trim adjuster but not being experienced I have refused to touch it not knowing its range or potency, which way advances or retards the clock, if someone could advise on the use of this trim potentiometer screw would appreciate it.

Have set it to six pm and I know tonite at midnight it will have lost about 5 mins


----------



## Lassana

-WhiteLion- said:


> Small replenishment. Restored another Luch 2356.
> View attachment 15579418


Whitelion,have you got Facebook or Instagram to be contacted please? I need some job done of some of my watches. LASSANA MASSO on Instagram. Thanks


----------



## Lassana

-WhiteLion- said:


> Another small addition to the collection. Restored two more rare quartz watches Raketa. This time caliber 2360.
> View attachment 15587355
> 
> View attachment 15587357
> 
> 
> View attachment 15587361
> 
> View attachment 15587362


How to contact you?


----------



## KoperViking

Lassana said:


> How to contact you?


Dear "Lassana", 
Maybe I can help you. 
On Facebook his name is "Sergey Whitelion", very kind and professional service! 
Best regards Einar H.


----------



## OutOfSpec

Does anyone have recommendations for modern Russian quartz watch brands, if such exist?


----------



## Chascomm

OutOfSpec said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for modern Russian quartz watch brands, if such exist?


Quartz watch movements are no longer made in Russia

Vostok offer Russian-assembled quartz models using imported movements. 









Aviator quartz watches are assembled elsewhere. 









I'm not sure about Shturmanskie quartz watches.









Not sure if Raketa are currently doing quartz. Molnija either.

Vostok-Europe in Lithuania offer some quartz models.









If you are interested in digital watches, then Technochas in Belarus have a watch for you.


----------



## OutOfSpec

Thanks very much for the recommendations. It would be cool if there was something akin to the amphibian or 420 styling. I see a few that are not to my taste. I tried the Raketa website, but it appears to be down.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Hello everyone. For some time I did not go to this forum. But I am still alive and continue to do what I love. 
I have completed several watch repair and restore projects lately. As before, I will gradually show them here. 

So, Luch 3055 with white dial with pearl sheen. Very beautiful watch.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Luch 3055 after repair / restore.


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

-WhiteLion- said:


> Hello everyone. For some time I did not go to this forum. But I am still alive and continue to do what I love.
> I have completed several watch repair and restore projects lately. As before, I will gradually show them here.
> 
> So, Luch 3055 with white dial with pearl sheen. Very beautiful watch.
> View attachment 15917782
> 
> View attachment 15917783
> 
> View attachment 15917784


Looks very "Japanese" in a way. I suppose you haven't serviced some of the 70s Seiko and Citizen Electronic/Electric watches to give us an anecdotal comparison?


----------



## watch22

-WhiteLion- said:


> One more Luch 3055 after repair / restore.


Welcome back! I've bought Slavas from you - great watches. Here's one.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*GoodNamesWereTaken*,
I didn't have to service Japanese electronic-mechanical watches from the 70s. Therefore, I cannot give a comparison. But I know that the caliber 3055 is the USSR's own development.

*watch22*,
Thank you. Yes, this is a great watch. I also wear this model sometimes.


----------



## Abulafia

Some of mine (and yes, I love "propaganda" ones  ).


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Three more Luches 3045 are now among the living. 
Let me remind you that this is also an electronic-mechanical watch, like Luch 3055, but without quartz stabilization.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more big Luch 2356 after repair / restore.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

The next Raketa 2356.


----------



## Chascomm

-WhiteLion- said:


> The next Raketa 2356.
> View attachment 15937360


Another digital-inspired analogue watch from the USSR that I have not seen before!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Chascomm*,
such watches were presented in Raketa catalog for 1989.









Here's a couple more "live" watches from this picture.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch 2350 Multi Calendar after repair / restore.


----------



## Chascomm

-WhiteLion- said:


> Luch 2350 Multi Calendar after repair / restore.
> View attachment 15995990
> 
> View attachment 15995992
> 
> View attachment 15995994


The Big Green is one of the great post-Soviet quartz analogue watches.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

The next Luch 3055 after repair / restore.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Completed another project. Luch 2361 with alarm after repair / restore.


----------



## Sekondtime

-WhiteLion- said:


> Completed another project. Luch 2361 with alarm after repair / restore.
> View attachment 16035155





-WhiteLion- said:


> Completed another project. Luch 2361 with alarm after repair / restore.
> View attachment 16035155


Somewhere in one of the many boxes of watches I have yet to look at, I have one of these in poor condition. I think only you could revive it WhiteLion!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Sekondtime*,
one of our old films has this phrase: "I am not a magician, I am just learning." But I can try.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Luch 3055 after repair / restore.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch 3055 of first revision. Again among the living.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

I could not pass by another Slava 3056A with such an unusual 3D dial (I have already shown one instance here). On this dial, the inscriptions are in Cyrillic. And this adds some variety to the collection. 

Before.

















After.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Again among the living. Accuracy within ±0,2 s/day. The look has been refreshed.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

After repair / restore. The next Slava 3056.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

The next big Luch 2356 after repair / restore.


----------



## jimzilla

Your watches are beautiful and the restorations look top notch.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*jimzilla*, many thanks.


----------



## Caledonia

Stunning work WhiteLion 😎


----------



## Atlantia

Chascomm said:


> The Big Green is one of the great post-Soviet quartz analogue watches.


Hi Chascomm,
So which do you wear most, Squirtle or Charmander?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Caledonia said:


> Stunning work WhiteLion 😎


Thanks a lot. 



Chascomm said:


> The Big Green is one of the great post-Soviet quartz analogue watches.


An interesting fact is that such Luches were produced back in the USSR.
Here is Luch 2350 Multi Calendar in stainless steel case, with screw-down case back. Made in USSR. A very rare instance. Photos from watch.ru.


----------



## Chascomm

-WhiteLion- said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> An interesting fact is that such Luches were produced back in the USSR.
> Here is Luch 2350 Multi Calendar in stainless steel case, with screw-down case back. Made in USSR. A very rare instance. Photos from watch.ru.
> View attachment 16113830
> 
> View attachment 16113833
> View attachment 16113834


Wow! That is very interesting.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch 3055 with white matte dial. Mod with orange second hand. A few latest photos.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Luch 3055 with white matte dial and blue second hand.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Luch 3055 with white matte dial. Mod with green second hand.


----------



## jimzilla

I have a question for you -WhiteLion-
I have this quartz Sekonda, when I pull out the crown to set time the movement stops.
I am wondering if it disconnects the battery power from the quarts movement, if it does
should I pull the crown out when storing the watch to conserve the battery?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*jimzilla*,
I can answer you if I know what caliber is installed in your watch.


----------



## jimzilla

Sorry I forgot to include pic's


----------



## Chascomm

jimzilla said:


> Sorry I forgot to include pic's
> View attachment 16174459
> View attachment 16174460


Modern quartz watches like this when sold in department stores usually have a plastic spacer under the crown to save the battery until ready for use. Therefore I’m confident that with this Japanese powered Sekonda you can save the battery by leaving it in setting mode.


----------



## jimzilla

Good to know, thanks Chascomm.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Brought back to life the infrequent Luch Lithium (caliber 2356L).


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Elektronika ChN-05 is another model with digital-analog indication from the Belarusian "Integral". One of the features of this model is that it uses two independent watch modules - digital (production "Integral") and analog (production Citizen - Miyota 1L32).
This watch has a fairly extensive functional equipment and several options for external design.
Years of issue: 2003 - 2005.

I have three instanses of this model. Here is one of them. Silvery-gold version.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

The next Luch 2356 after repair / restore.


----------



## Sekondtime

-WhiteLion- said:


> The next Luch 2356 after repair / restore.
> View attachment 16197818
> 
> View attachment 16197819
> 
> View attachment 16197820


I have a slightly different one of these Luch. I think these are my favourite Luch quartz.











I have also recently acquired a rare Sekonda LCD quartz. In all the time I have been collecting Russian made Sekonda watches, this is the only Sekonda branded ZIM LCD quartz I have ever seen. I have posted a photo of its ZIM equivalent alongside.

















Sekondtime


----------



## jimzilla

Hello WhiteLion I hope you are doing well comrade. I have a question for you......
I have a Chaika 3050 Resonator and the hands are not lumed so I would like to remove the hands for luming.
Is removal of the hand set straight forward like a Vostok? any tips I need to be aware of?
thanks so much, James.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

James,
I was probably late with an answer. The hands can be removed using a conventional hands remover. There are no special secrets here.

Good luck, Sergey.


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you for replying WhiteLion, I didn't think so but it never hurts to ask. best regards, James.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

After repair / restore. The next Slava 3056A.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Brought to a new life another old Raketa 2356.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Slava 2356 after repair / restore. This is an infrequent variant of external design. So I'm glad I got this watch.


----------



## Klemens100

Sorry, not this forum


----------

